# help on identifying the model of a camera (video)



## toteng (Jan 2, 2012)

hello! i just recently registered in this online community. i'm no collector of cameras as of the moment but i'm thinking of doing so in the near future. I was hoping to start by getting this camera from a japanese music video. it's kinda difficult to look for the camera without knowing the the name that goes with it so i was hoping maybe you guys know what the camera which the young lady was using in the video.

here's the link

[video=dailymotion;xgnbvw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgnbvw_yui-your-heaven_music[/video]

thank you very much for your time


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2012)

I feel like this is something Derrel will be able to help with. I've shot him a PM sending him this way.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a Fujica Single-8 camera. You can still get film, processing and second-hand cameras via eBay etc.


----------



## toteng (Jan 2, 2012)

thank you so much everyone!! i appreciate all the help. now, to hunt for one of these online


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2012)

Fujica Fujifilm Fuji Film P300 8mm Film Camera Single 8 Vintage Antique - WORKS! | eBayhere are a ton of them on ebay


----------



## toteng (Jan 2, 2012)

wow! i have much to learn about cameras. have to start doing my homework. thank you everyone for all the help.


----------

